# Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei



## Vinino1 (10. Februar 2012)

Hey da ich nicht immer eine MArker Pose verwenden möchte um die Tiefe zu ermitteln, wollte ich fragen ob ihr Erfahrungen habt im "Tiefe zählen"
Wenn ja könnt ihr ja mal ein paar Angaben machen:m

Bleigewicht:.....
Meter die Sekunde.....


----------



## catchandrelease96 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*

Ich denke die Tiefe ist nicht entschiedent, denn es ist eher wichtig nach natürlich Fressvorkommen ausschau zu halten oder die Bodenbeschaffenheit zu kennen.

mfg catch


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*

Ist einfach zu berechnen. Du musst lediglich das Gewicht und die Form des Bleis, Wasser-/Schnurwiederstand und die Eintauchtiefe in Einklang bringen und anschließend hoffen das Du den exakt gleichen Punkt nochmal triffst und nicht 2m daneben auf einem Baumstumpf unter Wasser landest.
Oder anders gesagt: Ausloten (Echolot, Lotpose bzw. vom Boot aus) oder gleich drauf sch....


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ist einfach zu berechnen. Du musst lediglich das Gewicht und die Form des Bleis, Wasser-/Schnurwiederstand und die Eintauchtiefe in Einklang bringen und anschließend hoffen das Du den exakt gleichen Punkt nochmal triffst und nicht 2m daneben auf einem Baumstumpf unter Wasser landest.
> Oder anders gesagt: Ausloten (Echolot, Lotpose bzw. vom Boot aus) oder gleich drauf sch....


 


Wird das Blei bei zunehmender Tiefe (Wasserdruck) eigentlich nicht langsamer?|kopfkrat

Habe bei Physik oft gefehlt.:m


----------



## Merlinrs (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*

Das wird wohl unmöglich sein das halbwegs genau einzuschätzen.


----------



## Bellaron (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Das wird wohl unmöglich sein das halbwegs genau einzuschätzen.


 

sehe ich genauso


----------



## Siggy82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*

Würde das Blei mit 0 m/s starten, wäre es noch rlt. einfach zu berechnen, wenn man die Bleiform vernachlässigt.
Da das Blei allerdings aus x m Höhe mit y m/s angerauscht kommt und im Winkel z eintrifft, wird daraus eine ziemlich komplexe Simulation.
Sowas liegt dann im Bereich einer Studienarbeit eines MaBa-Studenten, Schwerpunkt Strömungssimulation o.Ä.


----------



## Azareus (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*

Ich würde einfach an einer Stelle von der ich die Tiefe weiß die Sinkdauer nehmen, z.B. bei 1 m dauert es vielleicht 2sek. Dann kannste an unbekannten Stellen über die Sinkdauer die Tiefe schnell grob ermitteln.


----------



## Döbeldepp (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*

Ich seh bei der Sache ein Problem ,kennt jemand die Geschwindigkei 100gBlei/pro meter Wasser . Ich kann ja nicht sagen bei selbstgezählten 2 Sekunden das es 5 m tief ist . |kopfkrat

Petri


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*

Warum nicht die klassische Methode die Tiefe mit der Pose zu ermitteln?


----------



## Case (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*

Mit paar schnell zusammengekratzten Formeln komm ich bei 100Gramm Blei auf eine Sinkgeschwindigkeit von ca. 2,2 Meter/Sekunde. 
Als Grundlage habe ich das Sedimentationsgesetz von Stoke genommen.
Das wäre allerdings nur der Wert, bei einem frei im Wasser, senkrecht absinkenden,runden Teil. 

Ohne Gewähr auf Richtigkeit, da ich das einfach nur mal so kurz zusammengerechnet habe.


Case


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*

Zur Tiefenermittlung taugt das Zählen der Sekunden nach dem Einschlag kaum, weil es von zu vielen Unsicherheitsfaktoren abhängig ist (Montage, Bleiform, Zeitempfinden...) Man merkt zwar schon, ob man in 1m oder in 5m tiefen Wasser fischt, aber die Tiefenbestimmung ist eher grob. 
Gut geeignet ist die Absinkphase (an straffer Schnur) aber zur Ermittlung der Bodenstruktur (bzw. ob man da überhaupt effektiv fischen kann). Die Engländer nennen das "Feeling your lead to the bottom". Ganz kurz: Wenn man nach dem Absinken kein Auftreffen auf dem Grund spürt, ist davon auszugehen, dass man in Kraut oder im Schlamm fischt.


----------



## daci7 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sinkgeschwindigkeit Blei*

Naja, beim Angeln mit dem Gummifisch kann man ja auch etwas über die Tiefe und den Gewässergrund sagen ... Die absolute Tiefe wird man so best. nicht erfassen können, aber man kann recht gut Aussagen treffen wie "da ist n Loch, da n Hügel, da Kraut usw". Einfach mal rumprobieren.
PS: Allerdings denke ich, dass ein Gummifisch o.ä. sich da besser eignet, weil der langsamer absinkt und somit ein Unterschied von nem Meter schon gut fühlbar ist.


----------

